

What Is Tic Tac Toe? - sunilkumarc
http://cwoebker.com/posts/tic-tac-toe

======
a3n
I can't make any sense out of the xkcd figures. How do you mentally navigate
them, where do they take you, and what do you know at the end?

~~~
Pewqazz
It's a visual representation of the most optimal tic-tac-toe strategy based on
a given game state. Assume you're playing as X, who goes first. The largest X
in the whole figure is in the top-left, indicating that that's X's optimal
move. Now, let's say O decided to play in the top-middle square. You would
"zoom in" on that ninth of the board; the black X and O represent the fact
that this is the current state of the game. There is now a large red X in the
middle, so that's where you should play your next move. Repeat until the game
is over.

~~~
a3n
Thanks, I follow now. I guess I don't have the tic-tac-toe mind.

